
ClojureCL – GPU programming in Clojure - dragandj
http://clojurecl.uncomplicate.org
======
dragandj
Direct link to Getting Started:
[http://clojurecl.uncomplicate.org/articles/getting_started.h...](http://clojurecl.uncomplicate.org/articles/getting_started.html)

source code:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/clojurecl](https://github.com/uncomplicate/clojurecl)

Heavily used in other Clojure libraries:

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/bayadera](https://github.com/uncomplicate/bayadera)

Also, the CUDA equivalent:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/clojurecuda](https://github.com/uncomplicate/clojurecuda)

